# Building a better LGB Euro Steam loco



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* I must say that even LGB did not make a larger Euro steamer complete with tender







*
* As I dod like the 2-10-2T they made, I can find one. Also with the $5000 price tag that goes with it for those who may *
*want to sell one of the 900 made, it's a bit too steep for my budget. But I still need something that'll work for me. *

* So here's what I'm going to do







*

*Don't be shocked, it'll work !!! *

*I'm going to chop up a couple LGB steamers







*

*I will most likely use the LGB 2080 2-6-2T type locos. *
*Maybe splice a couple together OR just add an axle. But most definatly cut off the "T" type tender and close couple a *
*Euro tender. I think it's a LGB 69572 Euro 2 axle with sound and powered axles. If I can get away with it, I'd like to *
*just add another driver axle(non-powered and extra drive rod underneath the main frame of the loco. If not, this *
*will require another 2080 to "splice to the first one. Then I'll do a 2-10-2 with pivoting underframe. *

*Funny, I have a DR Euro 2-10-2 in HO that was given to me by a friend. It'll make a good model to go by. *
*Yet I still find it streange that any loco I really love in this scale, I have to make from what I can find







*
*Well, just thought I'd share this with y'all. *
*Anyone else cut up LGB locos to kitbash, or am I the first one to dice-n-splice them ???? *
*I'll post pic.s as I get around to it. Loco and tender are on the way, but I'll need to find a "parts" loco to put *
*"on the block" as they say.*

*More later, *
*Rocky*


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Rocky, 
the $5000 2-10-2T was a Aster/brass version. They do have a plastic version which is a lot less. 
It is even in the current flyer, the catalog numbers are in the current catalog. 

the DR 2-10-2T you have there in HO is likely a class 95, either Piko or Liliput. 

http://www.tee-usa.com/store/media/p50031.jpg

Based on the work you're putting into the 99 6001 2-6-2T, you could start with the Mikado and bash that into a class 39 
That would get you two things: 
- the 4 axle tender 
- the large smoke deflectors, that make that such a period engine. 
And the proportions are more standard gauge than narrow gauge. 
http://www.osterthun.com/2b.models20-39/pics20-39/39.0~DR.jpg
Here is the french verion of the LGB loco...
http://www.grossbahnen.de/informationen/lgb_lehmann/bildergalerie/n2004/22871.jpg


The other thing you could do - cutting appart that LGB 2-6-2T is to orient yourself on a class 24 Mogul. 

http://www.fleischmann.com/images/Fleischmann/64142.jpg

Take those water tanks off... cut off the rear of the 99 6001, scratch build a tender, add a running baord with the large smoke deflectors...... 

Martin


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Or check out this 4-6-2 new offering , looks right down your conversion alley Rocky.......................................... 

http://www.occre.com/index.php?option=com_productos&task=showProduct&idproducto=109 

http://www.occre.com/index.php?option=com_productos&task=showProduct&idproducto=109


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dennis, 
Even though it be brass, which is $$$, the distressing thing I saw was the "1/32nd" scale which would make it too small for what I am doing. 
THe LGB trains with their 1/22.5 is still a bit on the small side next to my 1/18th military modeling, but is close enough to "fake" it. It doesn't matter to me if it is not "perfect" with every rivit and plate. I just want something close enough to "look" the part. A little kitbashing is a good thing. It keeps my hands busy and my brain from going insane. @nd loco and tender are on their way now. So by next week the cutting saw will be hard at work removing the "T" tender and making way for the sound tender to be mated with the 2-6-2. I may skip adding the extra drivers at this time. But I will be working on the armour sheath to go over the loco and tender. Then I will build the AA head end car. I will post pic,s as I go. Rocky


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Rocky:

Is there a photo of a prototype with a look that you are wanting to capture?

(I have wondered why nobody has put a euro cab on a LGB SNCF 141R mike ---that would be a big loco)


Dennis:

Do you have any of these locos or trams? They look good.


Cheers


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

NO I do not have one , as yet , that Coruna Tram is really calling to me though !
http://www.occre.com/index.php?option=com_productos&task=showProduct&idproducto=110

The one in the video with their drive did seem to run ok .

WHERE are they bought here in the ststes ?


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Rocky: 

Here you go---halfway through the video, note the lgb euro mallet modfied w/ cutoff bunker, smoke deflectors, and tender. . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31O7yHtRIdE


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 02/18/2009 2:15 PM
NO I do not have one , as yet , that Coruna Tram is really calling to me though !
http://www.occre.com/index.php?option=com_productos&task=showProduct&idproducto=110

The one in the video with their drive did seem to run ok .

WHERE are they bought here in the ststes ? 



Model Expo, Historic Ships and.....Micro Mark? I think these are the US Occre dealers that have listed the trams.

The guy in Sweeden scratchbuilt the tender and added the deflectors to the Mallet. Nice guy, sent some photos to me, but on a crashed hard drive.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

A quick note to keep informed... 
THe loco is here(has been for awhile, but I just got the sound 2080, so I can cut on the first one). 
But the sound tender is still on the way. Hopefully, it will arrive soon. Then I can get to work. 

Rocky


----------

